# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  16.10.2009 .:: КУЛЬТ.beat: DUBSTEP MAMA @ ARK

## КУЛЬТ.beat

*16 октября / пятница*

Культурно-музыкальный проект
*КУЛЬТ.beat* представляет свой первый *dubstep event*:

*DUBSTEP MAMA* 



*лучший dubstep dj украины:
GLACIAL [КИЕВ / dubstep.com.ua]
*
а также:
*
WOODMAN* [dubstep] *& АНДРЕЙ САЧЕВА* [скрипка] *LIVE!*
*ALEXX JUMPER & DIMA IDM* [microdub, minimal dnb]
*OPIUM* [dubstep]
*MITOS* [dubstep]

Video by *ODDISH TV*

*START:* 22:00
*ENTER:* 50 / 40 с флаером
*МЕСТО:* Video DJ Cafe *ARK▀* *[ул. Среднефонтанская, 26]*
*FACE CONTROL*

*>>> встреча вконтакте: <<<*

----------


## FRED777

Скидки в баре на всю ночь для любителей качающего subbass'a будут таковыми: 

Текила Бум была 50 стала 30
Водка была 15 стала 11
Коньяк был 16 стал 14
Пиво было 15 стало 12

Дешево и красиво ;-)

----------

